# I'm thinking of watching Lost



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 7, 2017)

I like complicated, mind-twisty hidden secrets type of stories [like Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, certain story arcs of Doctor Who and Sherlock, and so forth]. 

What I want to know is:

how much violence is in it

how much swearing is in it

how much 'mature subject matter' is in it [I prefer children's books to young adult books, for instance, and am squeamish and sensitive to a lot of things that most people consider normal]


----------



## pmmg (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't think there is much of any.


----------



## Devor (Jun 7, 2017)

Lost was on ABC primetime - it's not rated "mature."  There's some violence, but it's not graphic.  There isn't any real swearing.  A lot of characters do die, sadly, and on screen.

Lost is weird and twisty and hard to follow.  But I personally feel that it gets a bad rap and makes way more sense than it's given credit for.  People at the end of the series were still asking "Where'd the polar bear come from?" and forget that certain characters spent half a season in bear cages at a research institute - I mean put two and two together already.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, it's pretty clean. Lost does a lot of good things story-wise, and of course loses its way here and there like most twisty-turny series will do. But all and all, it was a really well done show.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooray! I've looked into it a bit more, and it sounds like something I will really enjoy. I'll see if it's on Netflix.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 9, 2017)

...It's not on Canadian Netflix. Boo.


----------

